# Its about done now.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Just waiting on the last coat of Finish to dry on the guides.



















Guide pics at a later date.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice finish Ryan!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!1


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That looks awesome Ryan!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dude, that sure look good.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

That is some unbelievable work ! Great job !


----------

